# Jin Kazama vs Sasuke Uchiha



## NeoKurama (Oct 6, 2010)

Jin kazama has his devil form while sasuke also has his CS2 form
Speed equal Location: Tokyo Japan Distance: 100m
Who wins?


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Oct 6, 2010)

Sasugay will learn to fear the wrath of God after the murder stomping he receives here.


----------



## Glued (Oct 6, 2010)

Both emo, both fail, both die


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Oct 6, 2010)

Jin isn't emo.


----------



## cnorwood (Oct 6, 2010)

sasuke catches a lightning screw uppercut. sasuke gets speedblitzed


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 6, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> Both emo, both fail, both die



... What? 

Excuse me, but have you even played one Tekken game at all?


----------



## Kurou (Oct 6, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> Both emo, both fail, both die



Terrible post is terrible.


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Oct 7, 2010)

this has been done before (if speed is equal you limited jin! anyway kazama wins)


----------



## tsunadefan (Oct 7, 2010)

sasuke will win med-high diffuiculty.lightning based attacks, speed blitzing speed, firestyle jutsus, good swordsmanship, bird summoning, mangekyou sharingan which entails genjutsu, amaterasu and susanoo. yeah, i see him winning.


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Oct 7, 2010)

> lightning based attacks



devil gene says hi



> speed blitzing speed



speed is equal. if inot, jin would speedblitz, he's supersonic.


----------



## cnorwood (Oct 7, 2010)

jin smacks sasuke
jin>> sasuke
devil jin>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>cs2 sasuke
jin is a bullet timer, his punches create shockwaves, hes cooler, devil jin has a lazer that will put holes in sasuke, devil jin has TK, he has even more durability than regular jin, someregeneration. 
i mean if you really think sasuke will win you either dont or barely play tekken or is wanking sasuke
and the mishimas all have lightning attacks


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Oct 7, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> Both emo, both fail, both die


 
Obviously never played a Tekken game to save your life.

Kazama rapes extremely fucking hard.



> speed blitzing speed


 
I lol'd irl, if speed weren't equal Jin would be the one blitzing the Uchiha.



> lightning based attacks


 
That don't even move as fast as normal lightning, therefore Jin can dodge them easily.


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Oct 7, 2010)

yay, pretty much what the two above me posted


----------



## Wutani (Oct 7, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> sasuke will win med-high diffuiculty.lightning based attacks, speed blitzing speed, firestyle jutsus, good swordsmanship, bird summoning, mangekyou sharingan which entails genjutsu, amaterasu and susanoo. yeah, i see him winning.



Lightning screw uppercut.

GG


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Oct 7, 2010)

jin is above building busting via powerscaling (he needs, like every other top tier, large building level to damage others top tier...actually jin defeated jinpachi, who took no damage from the hon maru explosion at point blank...so yeah he could be large building level)


----------



## Lord Raizen (Oct 7, 2010)

^ And Devil Jin is well above that.


----------



## tsunadefan (Oct 7, 2010)

if the speed is the same then sasuke could win. using cursed seal 2 to amplify his effects, he could ametarasu him and then susanoo shot him.


----------



## cnorwood (Oct 7, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> if the speed is the same then sasuke could win. using cursed seal 2 to amplify his effects, he could ametarasu him and then susanoo shot him.


jin turns into devil jin and shoots a lazer through his face


----------



## tsunadefan (Oct 7, 2010)

cnorwood said:


> jin turns into devil jin and shoots a lazer through his face



susanoo could just block the laser and then sasuke burns him up.


----------



## oMuerte (Oct 7, 2010)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> I lol'd irl, if speed weren't equal Sasuke would be the one blitzing the Kazama.



Fixed that for you. Want proof too? Sasuke is extremely fast. Depending on which Sasuke.




NeoKurama said:


> Jin kazama has his devil form while sasuke also has his CS2 form
> Speed equal Location: Tokyo Japan Distance: 100m
> Who wins?


 Can you specify which Sasuke? Sasuke pre-time skip, after? Orochimaru absorbed or before EMS?


----------



## cnorwood (Oct 7, 2010)

it doesnt matter jin rapes. if you dont think so then idk


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 7, 2010)

oMuerte said:


> Fixed that for you. Want proof too? Sasuke is extremely fast. Depending on which Sasuke.
> 
> Can you specify which Sasuke? Sasuke pre-time skip, after? Orochimaru absorbed or before EMS?



Sasuke after MS.


----------



## Kurou (Oct 7, 2010)

oMuerte said:


> Fixed that for you. Want proof too? Sasuke is extremely fast. Depending on which Sasuke.




I like how you used a statement you made yourself as proof for the speed of a character. Sasuke can't match a bullet timer in speed no matter which incarnation you use so get your facts straight.Fancy visuals and speedlines don't change that fact.


----------



## death1217 (Oct 8, 2010)

jin rapes so hard it isn't funny
(well except to devil jin )


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Oct 8, 2010)

if speed weren't equal jin would massiveley stomp in a ridiculous way. with speed limit he pretty much wins with some trouble. withouth turning devil. devil jin stomps in his sleep


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Oct 9, 2010)

But Saske has teh hax sharingan and he doesent afraid of anything


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Oct 9, 2010)

> But Saske has teh hax sharingan and he doesent afraid of anything



then he would not try to stay away from jin and he would be stomped even harder


----------



## tsunadefan (Oct 9, 2010)

but you dont get it heavymetalthunder, sasuke kicks ass. sasuke has ametarasu. he will instantly burn him up, starting with his face. and susanoo is there to protect him and shoot his big fast arrows in jins sick ass. lol. that sounds gay. and speed is also equal so he cant just speed blitz sasuke. in his cs2 form, his powers increase. if yall didnt realize, its actually 2 against jin 1by himself. so its over for him. :-{


----------



## Kurou (Oct 9, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> -snip-



Blah Blah Blah


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Oct 9, 2010)

devil jin can nuke forests. sorry, but saske is no where near the original one's level (saske is only jin's weaker and less smart clone)
jin's strenght and durability is still too much for him, he would brake sasuke's bones like paper!


----------



## cnorwood (Oct 9, 2010)

devil jin outclasses cs2 sasuke in every way, hes faster, he can actually fly, and has more destructive power, and more range.  if blood lust is on, the second the fight starts, jin transforms into devil jin and shoots a lazer through sasukes face
and plus, amaterasu couldnt even burn and kill karin, a forest, a samurai fodder, and the raikage, what in the hell would it do to jin


----------



## tsunadefan (Oct 9, 2010)

HeavyMetalThunder said:


> devil jin can nuke forests. sorry, but saske is no where near the original one's level (saske is only jin's weaker and less smart clone)
> jin's strenght and durability is still too much for him, he would brake sasuke's bones like paper!



suh yuh feel! i dont know what strenght and durability's gonna do if jin is burnt to ashes. speed is equal in here IF jin is faster! sasuke can kinda fly and his mangekyu sharingan gives him enough range to kivk his aassss. his flames can burn jin as jin has nothing to stop it.


----------



## cnorwood (Oct 9, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> suh yuh feel! i dont know what strenght and durability's gonna do if jin is burnt to ashes. speed is equal in here IF jin is faster! sasuke can kinda fly and his mangekyu sharingan gives him enough range to kivk his aassss. his flames can burn jin as jin has nothing to stop it.



read my last post


----------



## tsunadefan (Oct 9, 2010)

cnorwood said:


> read my last post



he stopped the flames on karin and the raikage took off an arm. i dont know about a forest or a samurai, but im sure they are the same cases as the ones above. if jin is gonna do some remove body parts strategy then that would just leave him occupied and open to another burning.


----------



## cnorwood (Oct 9, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> he stopped the flames on karin and the raikage took off an arm. i dont know about a forest or a samurai, but im sure they are the same cases as the ones above. if jin is gonna do some remove body parts strategy then that would just leave him occupied and open to another burning.



the flame was on kairin for a while, the raikage still tanked it, the forest didnt burn down, and it was on the samurai for at least a minute and a half, the amaterasu hasn't burned anything, its shown to be colder than regular fire, the only problem is it doesnt go out. jin shoots off sasukes face with a lazer.


----------



## tsunadefan (Oct 9, 2010)

cnorwood said:


> the flame was on kairin for a while, the raikage still tanked it, the forest didnt burn down, and it was on the samurai for at least a minute and a half, the amaterasu hasn't burned anything, its shown to be colder than regular fire, the only problem is it doesnt go out. jin shoots off sasukes face with a lazer.



actually, the fire has been shown to burn slowly. it isnt going out from on jinn so he'll eventually die. sasuke still has susanoo to tank attacks and destroy jinn.


----------



## cnorwood (Oct 9, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> actually, the fire has been shown to burn slowly. it isnt going out from on jinn so he'll eventually die. sasuke still has susanoo to tank attacks and destroy jinn.


if the raikage can break his susanoo and the mizukage can melt through it, im pretty sure jin can get through it


----------



## tsunadefan (Oct 9, 2010)

cnorwood said:


> if the raikage can break his susanoo and the mizukage can melt through it, im pretty sure jin can get through it



1:is jinn as strong as the raikage?
2:can jinn burn through the susanoo? 
3:wasnt susanoo in its weakened state?


----------



## cnorwood (Oct 9, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> 1:is jinn as strong as the raikage?
> 2:can jinn burn through the susanoo?
> 3:wasnt susanoo in its weakened state?



1. hes stronger
2. he tanks it like the raikage and shoots a lazer through sasuke
3. it was


----------



## tsunadefan (Oct 9, 2010)

cnorwood said:


> 1. hes stronger
> 2. he tanks it like the raikage and shoots a lazer through sasuke
> 3. it was



proof that he is stronger please! and even if he tanks it, susanoo is still thereto tank the laser. and do you think that maybe if susanoo was in his weakened state, then it would have been easier to damage it?


----------



## cnorwood (Oct 9, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> proof that he is stronger please! and even if he tanks it, susanoo is still thereto tank the laser. and do you think that maybe if susanoo was in his weakened state, then it would have been easier to damage it?


at 1:20 their punches missing does more damage than raikages punches hitting
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1JJlKtwbQu8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tsunadefan (Oct 9, 2010)

cnorwood said:


> at 1:20 their punches missing does more damage than raikages punches hitting
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1JJlKtwbQu8[/YOUTUBE]



wow, this is a nice video of tekken 6. jin is strong. but he stlii wont win.because susanoo's big arrows can still pierce through.


----------



## Kurou (Oct 9, 2010)

cnorwood said:


> at 1:20 their punches missing does more damage than raikages punches hitting
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1JJlKtwbQu8[/YOUTUBE]




All they did was break some glass so that's not all that impressive. Regardless I already said Jin wins.


----------



## tsunadefan (Oct 9, 2010)

it dont matter if he just broke some glass though, sasuke wins.


----------



## cnorwood (Oct 9, 2010)

he didnt even hit kazuya, if the strongest naruto character threw a punch in the same building nothing would happen


----------



## eHav (Oct 9, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> wow, this is a nice video of tekken 6. jin is strong. but he stlii wont win.because susanoo's big arrows can still pierce through.



except he's a bullet timer


----------



## tsunadefan (Oct 9, 2010)

isnt speed the same? if jin is bullet timing then wouldnt sasuke too?


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Oct 10, 2010)

speed equalized is a try to save sasuke from a supersonic city buster who could one shot him. it didn't work.


----------



## tsunadefan (Oct 10, 2010)

HeavyMetalThunder said:


> speed equalized is a try to save sasuke from a supersonic city buster who could one shot him. it didn't work.



so says you.


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Oct 10, 2010)

with a punch in the sky he destroyed all the glass in a building. he could destroy the skycraper if he actually hits it. sasuke would just make a hole in the wall


----------



## tsunadefan (Oct 10, 2010)

HeavyMetalThunder said:


> with a punch in the sky he destroyed all the glass in a building. he could destroy the skycraper if he actually hits it. sasuke would just make a hole in the wall



thats nice and all but the fight is not with a building, its between jin and sasuke. sasuke burns, puts up his defense susanoo and shoots with it.


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Oct 10, 2010)

jin turns devil so he regen. all the previous injuries and shoots a laser throught susanoo and sasuke.


----------



## Cygnus45 (Oct 10, 2010)

Jin is at least as strong as Paul, who made a pile of boulders explode when he punched them. Kazuya and Heihachi were also effortlessly smashing apart Jack-robots. Raven casually flipped the NANCY robot, which had to weigh at least as much as a truck. Sasuke has literally no strength feats, but we know he's superhuman and on-par with Lee.

Speed is irrelevent since they're even, but Jin would have blitzed the Uchiha's head off. 

chidoris would be pointless since Jin would simply brush them off with his own electircal manipulation. Susano'o would just be broken, and it need to be activated anyway.

Destructive capacity also goes to Jin, who nuked a forest.

So, if blood-lust is on, Jin either nukes the whole area for 5 kilometers or just flies around shooting lasers until Sasuke runs out of chakra being the fake-ass ninja he is (a guy hiding behind a giant ghost-ogre that shoots magical arrows, wtf). He'd probably go blind, run out of chakra, then start screaming at the world for "mocking" him (in that order).


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Oct 10, 2010)

oh, anyway, tsunadefan, jin can block amaterasu and kirin with his forcefield. it tanked azazel's lasers.


----------



## Stajyun (Oct 10, 2010)

I see jin winning this.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 10, 2010)

Cygnus45 said:


> Jin is at least as strong as Paul, who made a pile of boulders explode when he punched them. Kazuya and Heihachi were also effortlessly smashing apart Jack-robots. Raven casually flipped the NANCY robot, which had to weigh at least as much as a truck. Sasuke has literally no strength feats, but we know he's superhuman and on-par with Lee.
> 
> Speed is irrelevent since they're even, but Jin would have blitzed the Uchiha's head off.
> 
> ...



Actually, that was only Devil Jin. Or can Jin now control his Devil powers to the fullest now?


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Oct 10, 2010)

> Actually, that was only Devil Jin. Or can Jin now control his Devil powers to the fullest now?



no he can't. but destructive power goes to jin anyway


----------



## Kurou (Oct 10, 2010)

cnorwood said:


> he didnt even hit kazuya, if the strongest naruto character threw a punch in the same building nothing would happen



It wasn't that impressive it's just glass.




HeavyMetalThunder said:


> with a punch in the sky he destroyed all the glass in a building. he could destroy the skycraper if he actually hits it. sasuke would just make a hole in the wall




You don't know whether he would have destroyed the skyscraper or not.



Spartan1337 said:


> Actually, that was only Devil Jin. Or can Jin now control his Devil powers to the fullest now?




Yes, have you not played T6?


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Oct 10, 2010)

he is controlled by devil


----------



## Cygnus45 (Oct 10, 2010)

Not anymore. Even in tekken 5 he was keeping a restraint on it. In the most recent games he can casually channel it's power while staying in his base form. If you follow the plot, Jin makes it clear he hasn't become some psychopath and has ulterior motives behind all the wars he's causing.


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Oct 10, 2010)

yes he wanted to wake up azazel destroiyng everything so that he could destroy azazel and himself at the same time. but if he wanted to kill devil jin it means that he is a bit afraid of him


----------



## tsunadefan (Oct 10, 2010)

oh, well i give up then. dont have nothing much to say. dont know about sasuke anyways.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 10, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> oh, well i give up then. dont have nothing much to say. dont know about sasuke anyways.



So why debate in the first place?


----------



## tsunadefan (Oct 10, 2010)

NeoKurama said:


> So why debate in the first place?



no, i meant that i did not know so much about him or his feats, i know some and u thought he could beat jin with the info i know so...


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Oct 11, 2010)

yay! jin kicks ass


----------

